# Dirk most offensively complete player?



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Sometimes I think so. I mean for goodness sakes he is 7 feet tall. He can play 2-4 effectively and if has to can 'try' the 5. Pretty good passer. Can move without the ball. like 88% from the FT line too. Might be higher.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

his passing has greatly improved. the only thing he needs is a post game. he has a baby hook shot he been experimenting yet but he's not confident enough to use it in games yet. once he gets a few post moves? he will be UNSTOPPABLE OFFENSIVELY. Right now i still think kobe is the most complete offensive player


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> his passing has greatly improved. the only thing he needs is a post game. he has a baby hook shot he been experimenting yet but he's not confident enough to use it in games yet. once he gets a few post moves? he will be UNSTOPPABLE OFFENSIVELY. Right now i still think kobe is the most complete offensive player


I see your reason. BTW you have the highest posts per day ratio at 42


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

lol i'm actually posting on four boards right now at the same time.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> lol i'm actually posting on four boards right now at the same time.


i noticed that


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think with those skills he is clearly the most complete. He has enough of a post game to beat out KG's perimeter game, which sets them apart. I guess you now know I considered KG most complete for a while, but Dirk has been working on his post game. And he's also an excellent FT shooter.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I been meaning to tell you nice sig dre1218us.:laugh:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah. It was too ridiculous not to be on this site somehow....


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Not a chance. Dirk basically doesn't have a post game and you need one to be one of the elite. He is a deadly outside shooter but needs to work on his game in the paint. KG might be about as good as it gets for an overall offensive game.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> Not a chance. Dirk basically doesn't have a post game and you need one to be one of the elite. He is a deadly outside shooter but needs to work on his game in the paint. KG might be about as good as it gets for an overall offensive game.


Dirk has a very respectable post game. I could go as far as saying without his perimeter game, he'd still be a starter (but probably only in the east). There are no absolute complete players in the game, but the closest are probably Dirk and KG. Nowitski's guard(-like) skills are amazing for 7-footer, and while you can say the same thing for KG, KG can't shoot 148 3-pointers in a season (with a good percentage). Like I said, in a comparision of the deciding factors, Dirk's post game beats out Garnett's perimeter game 6 times out of 9.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> Dirk has a very respectable post game. I could go as far as saying without his perimeter game, he'd still be a starter (but probably only in the east). There are no absolute complete players in the game, but the closest are probably Dirk and KG. Nowitski's guard(-like) skills are amazing for 7-footer, and while you can say the same thing for KG, KG can't shoot 148 3-pointers in a season (with a good percentage). Like I said, in a comparision of the deciding factors, Dirk's post game beats out Garnett's perimeter game 6 times out of 9.


I wouldn't call Dirks post game respectable. He rarely goes in the post the several games I've seen this year. KG can hit the jumper (who cares if it isn't a 3) and be dominant inside. PF's are supposed to work close to the hoop. Dirk isn't physical as well. Most people would take KG over Dirk anyday of the week even if it was for just offense. Let's talk about the real deal though. How about overall player. Dirk doesn't play defense worth a lick and KG is one of the best. Dirk has a lot of work to do and doesn't even deserve the all-star status this year.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Dirk is in now way the most complete offensive player in the league. Also, he cannot play the 2 guard, he is not quick enough to play 2 guard and D up against other 2 guards.

Dirks strengths are shooting, passing and ball handling(for his size). But overall his shooting is the only thing that seperates him from the rest of the NBA players. There are guys who can pass, handle, run an offense, post up better than Dirk can. I would say guys like Ray Allen and Kobe Bryant are overall better offensive players than Dirk.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> Sometimes I think so. I mean for goodness sakes he is 7 feet tall. He can play 2-4 effectively and if has to can 'try' the 5. Pretty good passer. Can move without the ball. like 88% from the FT line too. Might be higher.


He is great on offense: scoring, shooting, rebounding, and his passing is improving, albeit slowly - although it had nowhere to go BUT BETTER.

Now, if he could understand how and where to rotate on defense, learn to take more charges, and please recognize the "weak side" and TCOB!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Dirk most offensively complete player?*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> He is great on offense: scoring, shooting, rebounding, and his passing is improving, albeit slowly - although it had nowhere to go BUT BETTER.


Actually his FT% is down 4%. But it will be higher by seasons end. I finally got my mom to give me Dirk on Yahoo Fantasy B-Ball. I had to give up Peja though. It's all good.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Dirk is in now way the most complete offensive player in the league. Also, he cannot play the 2 guard, he is not quick enough to play 2 guard and D up against other 2 guards.
> 
> Dirks strengths are shooting, passing and ball handling(for his size). But overall his shooting is the only thing that seperates him from the rest of the NBA players. There are guys who can pass, handle, run an offense, post up better than Dirk can. I would say guys like Ray Allen and Kobe Bryant are overall better offensive players than Dirk.


I don't think he can play the 2 either, but he certainly has played all 3 "big" positions, PF, SF and center.

-Petey


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

While I don't think dirk's arsenal is as complete as KG's ( for one he lacks a lot of fakes), I think a lot of people in this thread are forgetting that dirk has injured ankles.

In addition to having one of the fastest releases in the NBA, incredible range, an average post game, decent handles, and a decent passer Dirk is also an excellent slasher, has an immensly quick first step ( when he's not injured) and,can rise up there.


If Dirk had better fakes and slightly better post moves, he would without a doubt be the most complete offensive player in the NBA. When not injured.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Players get banged up all of the time and still play hurt. That is a part of the game. I would be willing to bet that KG is hurt somewhere on his body just like most players. The whole injury thing doesn't come into play here...it's an excuse.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

What about Tracy McGrady? That guy can do EVERYTHING.


----------

